# Reliable Broadband at Chennai (Ramapuram)



## lywyre (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,

We have moved to Ramapuram, Chennai and looking for a good broadband connection (wired/wireless).
Max 1000 Rupees per month. Need it to be reliable. Will be mostly using between 8pm and 9am (not continuously  )

Preferred provider: Any except Reliance


----------



## 50103 (Feb 6, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have moved to Ramapuram, Chennai and looking for a good broadband connection (wired/wireless).
> Max 1000 Rupees per month. Need it to be reliable. Will be mostly using between 8pm and 9am (not continuously  )
> ...



Am @ manapakkam.  I use BSNL EVDO and am getting good speeds.


----------

